# Deck stain removal



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

What do you use and what's your method for removing stains from your skiff deck? I can't seem to get this Louisiana Mud stain off using Dawn or bleach.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Soft scrub, or on/off


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Both soapy bleach brush down followed by soft scrub GEL for difficult spots----- final nuclear option" iron out" paste left to soak


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Try Sno-bowl and add some bleach too... Beware it's strong if you breathe any in.. Let it sit for minute or so, scrub a little and rinse.. Good luck...


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Bar Keepers Friend. Great on mineral and rust stains. Contains Oxcyllic acid great on fiberglass and stainless.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I just used some Starbrite nonskid/deck cleaner, and it completely killed some stubborn stains that would not come off using simple green, bleach or magic eraser! I am pleased to no longer have to look at a soiled deck! I just applied some Woody wax and am waiting for it to dry...things are looking up!

Btw, I did a forum search for Soft Scrub and there were some warnings about it being an abrasive and containing something that can harm your stainless steel FYI.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. So far green and bleach has been working for me. Got some other stuff too but haven't tried it. Also just treated mine yesterday with woody's.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Try Sno-bowl and add some bleach


This is BAD advice. This mixture will create chloramine gas. This gas is can kill you.

Bar Keepers is a great cleaner.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Thanks. So far green and bleach has been working for me. Got some other stuff too but haven't tried it. Also just treated mine yesterday with woody's.


Awesome, glad you got it under control. Every time I come back from the marsh and am cleaning the boat, I wonder why any sane person would have WHITE decks down here ahhaha. Hopefully the woodies will make life easy. 

-Ducknut, Good to know!


----------

